# Groupon: dinner with Disney characters at Garden Grove at WDW Swan



## DorotaG (Jul 19, 2011)

Life is a buffet, rewarding those who don't overindulge early on with the ability to eat lemon meringue pie forever. Pace yourself with today’s Groupon: for $18, you get $36 worth of dinner with Disney characters at Garden Grove restaurant in the Walt Disney World Swan Resort in Lake Buena Vista. Dinner is served daily from 5 p.m. to 10 p.m. 

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu3297505


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 19, 2011)

DorotaG said:


> Life is a buffet, rewarding those who don't overindulge early on with the ability to eat lemon meringue pie forever. Pace yourself with today’s Groupon: for $18, you get $36 worth of dinner with Disney characters at Garden Grove restaurant in the Walt Disney World Swan Resort in Lake Buena Vista. Dinner is served daily from 5 p.m. to 10 p.m.
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/r/uu3297505



I think Garden Grove is also on Restaurant.com.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 31, 2011)

The restaurant.com certificate is actually a better deal.  The groupon only saves you $18 (if you go on seafood night).  It only saves you $12 if you go any other night.  The restaurant.com certificate with a discount code will save you $23 any night.


----------

